# Has anyone been to therapy?



## levicorpus (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been seeing one for about six weeks and am finding it very difficult to talk about my feelings/problems. Has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas on how to make talking about difficult things easier?


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Nah never been to one......wont help anyway.


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

levicorpus said:


> I have been seeing one for about six weeks and am finding it very difficult to talk about my feelings/problems. Has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas on how to make talking about difficult things easier?


Maybe you could try a new therapist? You need to find someone you trust otherwise you're not going to feel comfortable talking to them.



RandomNote said:


> Nah never been to one......wont help anyway.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

LostTheMarbles said:


> What do you mean by that?


Im not the type to open up to a person thats getting paid to listen to my problems and will put me on a timer.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

I was about 15 years ago, but I was not completely open to it. I would love to start again, since I have some up unresolved issues I'd like to get some help with. I asked friends that I trust for therapist recommendations so I will pick one from the list based on what my friends said. It sounds like you should look into getting a therapist that you click better with.


----------



## levicorpus (Aug 21, 2011)

I have tried this before, but this therapist is the one I have trusted the most. I guess I will have to figure something out, just not so good with talking about my feelings in general.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

levicorpus said:


> I have tried this before, but this therapist is the one I have trusted the most. I guess I will have to figure something out, just not so good with talking about my feelings in general.


This might be silly and unhelpful, but have you spoken to them and told them that you're not good at opening up and don't know how to? I'm sure they can guide you somehow...


----------



## levicorpus (Aug 21, 2011)

snowbell said:


> This might be silly and unhelpful, but have you spoken to them and told them that you're not good at opening up and don't know how to? I'm sure they can guide you somehow...


That is actually what I ended up doing and we worked it out in the end. He ultimately gave me a questionnaire to fill out then we worked on that. Thanks though!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been seeing several counselors since last year and a psychiatrist since earlier this year. They've definitely helped.


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

RandomNote said:


> Nah never been to one......wont help anyway.


This is the stupidest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Nubb said:


> This is the stupidest thing I've heard all day.


I highly doubt that cause......."Bunny pudding is good for a deer's coat." I just said that.:tongue:


----------



## Manifestation (Jul 4, 2013)

Hm. Set a goal to have an emotional breakdown in therapy, and see if you can achieve this goal.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

I think the general trend is talking to someone about your problems helps feelers more than thinkers. Not that it DOESN'T help T's, it's just we F's seem more open to that kind of thing.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes...

My therapist: _Okay! I'm working with you since the last year... Seriously, just tell me about your problems! What's wrong with your life? _
Me: _I don't know.... Everything... Nothing._
My therapist: _What the..._
Me: _I was hoping... Maybe you can help me to figure out those problems... Better._
My therapist: _Okay... From now on, I want you to see one of my good friends. Trust me... He can help you with everything as one of my trustworthy colleagues._
Me: _So, you want me to trust you right after you kicked my ass? By the way, you called him "trustworthy" as someone who already betrayed my trust... Isn't it ironic? Meh... Okay._

My new therapist: _Hi... I heard about you... Well... I want you to take those pills for a week. So, we can talk next week._
Me: _It was nice to know you._


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

RandomNote said:


> I highly doubt that cause......."Bunny pudding is good for a deer's coat." I just said that.:tongue:


mmmmmmmmm, no. Your previous post still takes the cake


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

As a child I was very quiet and very strange. I did not act the same way that other children did, I did not seem to interact with them the same way, and my parents were worried. I was obviously a very sociable child, I had many friends, but when my parents asked if any of them were my best friends I would say no, because I did not really know them. I would have dreams of killing things, I would have dreams where I had to leave people to die, one very memorable one was when I was escaping a place that was like my parents' bed room but a bit bigger and there was a man who was in a wheel chair that was turning to stone, and I had to decide whether or not to leave him, and I decided to leave him and save myself every time. The dream persisted, and my quiet nature got worse, so my parents, advised by one of my teachers, sent me to therapy.

I don't remember much, I remember being asked to identify faces, I remember being asked to tell him what this face meant, and I never got the answers right, even though I tried to get them right. I studied, even, before I would to go these meetings, I wanted to get them right because I hate not having answers and I want to always be right. I went to him for three years, I remember his building block things the most, I would make structures and people and monsters while he would ask me questions, since he was not stimulation enough for me and I wanted to do other things while talking to him. I remember a toy spider he had that I liked playing with. I remember that one day they took me to a new psychologist and I did not like him because he talked too fast and I thought he was trying to evade me.

My parents never talked to me about Asperger's Syndrome, I kind of figured it out on my own. My friends told me that I was weird, but it was a cool kind of weird and that it was nice to have someone that was honest and that was different. My parents told me I had ADHD, and I always thought that was stupid, but I guess it's true, and they told me that I had to start taking pills. I wasn't happy with that, but I just dealt with it and it was fine. Many years later I started looking into it and I discovered it myself, confronted my parents, and they said that they didn't tell me because they didn't know how to explain it. I still think that's stupid, but I've obviously grown more mature and better at understanding people. My brother has gone through similar things, but we determined that he doesn't have it, he's just very introverted.

I am now better at talking about my feelings, but I don't ever talk about them because I don't feel like it a lot of the time. I find it easier to be honest with myself and whatever.

Therapy is hard and I don't think I need it, but if you're having trouble talking about your feelings it is a problem with you and trust.


----------



## elevatorman (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been going to one for the last couple of months and have come to the conclusion that I'm not making the progress I want with him. He's a genuine person, and I try to give him as much info as I can about my issues, but I think I can't make that crossover to being completely emotionally open. It would be like suddenly breaking down in front of a friend you like but have never been that way around. There's just no natural transition into that arena. So I'm looking for a new one.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

My parents took me to one when I was about 10, after I had an extremely emotional outburst over something really insignificant. I'd always been an odd child who didn't get on with people, didn't understand social concepts such as jokes and was extremely reactive and defensive. I guess it was the last straw that made them think something was wrong. 

I can barely remember any of what I talked about with the therapist, but she was a lovely person. She always made me feel comfortable and I would look forward to seeing her. The only session I really remember is the one where we started talking about my dead brother. I cried a lot, and she tried to help me understand that there was a reason he didn't live; that he didn't come into this world for the same reason as the rest of us. I'm not sure what I thought. I don't often think of him, but now I'm wondering yet again how differently I might have turned out if he were alive and in my life right now.

I stopped seeing her after a year or two, and since then I've gone back to her twice. The second time I was sent by my parents because they were concerned about my behaviour again, but the third time I asked to go myself because I was seriously struggling with my sexuality. I remember calling her and saying it out loud... it was difficult. I saw her three or four times and then she suddenly wasn't available one week and hasn't contacted us since. We're not sure what happened to her... I'm not sure I want to know.

I'm not sure how much of what I told her she shared with my parents. She told them I'd mentioned being bullied once, but I can't think of any other instances. I can't say whether or not it all helped, because I was too young to understand why I was really going.


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

In my case, therapy was far more harmful than helpful and I had to eventually get rid of my therapist. I now do not generally recommend therapy unless one's problems are severe and friends/family and your own mind just can't help.

I think very few therapist are really skilled and then you have to get a therapist with the right skills and personality for you and who you are almost immediately comfortable with, if you do not have this then it might be particularly hard to open up.


----------



## Goldfinch (Jul 2, 2013)

I saw one for 4 years and I knew it wasn't a good fit the whole time, but I have trouble ending relationships. I ultimately stopped seeing him for financial reasons, and found a new therapist who is a perfect fit for me and it is much easier to talk about everything - feelings, experiences, day to day life, etc. She also does art therapy and sand tray therapy, which are both great for people who find talking difficult.


----------

